# Best plywood for cabinets



## toxicoval56 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey guys,

What is, in your opinions, the best type of plywood for cabinets, large furniture, that will be painted.

Where is the best place to purchase it?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Chris
The best plywood for paint grade work is MDO sign board it take paint well and is very durable.
I'm not sure were you can buy it in your area but most lumber companies carry it or can order it.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I use 3/4" birch that can be bought at any of the big stores. It is already pretty close to smooth so not much sanding is needed to get it ready for paint.


----------

